# ICD-10 Pregnancy Coding



## jenantho15@yahoo.com (Oct 2, 2015)

I have a patient that has pre-existing Carpal tunnel syndrome-bilateral and she is 21 weeks pregnant.  I've read the guidelines in the ICD-10 book on pre-existing codes for pregnancy, but it doesn't make much sense to me.  What would the codes be?  I am thinking: O26.892, G56.01, G56.02, Z3A.21  I appreciate any help!

Thank You,
Jenna


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 2, 2015)

I would go with the O99.352 with the G56.01 G56.02 and the Z3A.21


----------



## jenantho15@yahoo.com (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank You so much!


----------

